# 13ft Gheenoe HS soloskiff rebuild



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Forgot to post this one here. But I finished my 13ft gheenoe project a few months back. Got it from a buddy who started the build and sold it. The next owner did not have time to finish it aswell and sold it to me. My goal was to make this one my personal solo skiff since I fish alone alot and the skiff can be tough to fish solo at times.

Floors and front deck was started with marine ply and epoxy. I built the rest with foam core and epoxy. 



















Started ripping the transom out.


























glued, tabbed, and faired front deck in










Then started building the rear deck with the foam core, cloth and 1708.
































Also started making rod holders.

Then flipped it. Sanded the whole boat, and made any necessary repairs.
I sprayed total boat which I'm not a fan of anymore. Seems to take way to long to dry. I had to spray a light coat a day cause I noticed if applied to thick it would not cure.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Then started with the non skid. 
Also ordered new rub rails and had them freighter from Florida to TX. Was able to find a few gheenoe guys who needed them aswell to help split the freight costs 

































Then built my JP, grab bar and grab bar mount pad


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

My coworker helped build me a small platform in the back for when I park the boat and need a better view to sight cast



























He also helped fab up a TM mount


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Then test ran the boat.
Only issue I had was it needing a jack plate adjustment. Other than that. I've been catching fish and enjoying it


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Heck yeah !


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice job. Looks great and very functional. Have fun with it!


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Sweet build, looks awesome man!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Matt, finally! Thanks for showing the story dude!
I need to learn/acquire the tools to work with fiberglass. I need to replace the slat seats on my canoe.


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

Dude awesome job, I redid mine with a similar color but lighter. Love it.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

sweet build man. Nice boat, nice fish, nice glass rod.


----------



## FLopes (May 27, 2021)

That puppy is clean!! Well done


----------



## Tod Hagan (May 12, 2020)

Super solid!


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Sweet lil marsh boat!


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

Great job looks amazing! 👍


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Excellent job 👍 that grab bar wrap is a nice touch 😎

Im guessing the fuel tank is under rear deck was wondering how much fuel your carrying as that opening doesn't look that big 🤔


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome build thread! boats too damn pretty to have a baseball bat tiller though. Hit up @Jred and get you a nice carbon fiber tiller extension. If you shoot the shit with him about the build he may even give you a discount


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice. I prefer simple skiffs done well and I really enjoy seeing a project boat NOT slowly rotting away in the corner of the back yard.

Nate


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I actually like the Bat Specially with the matching wrap 👍😎 but then again im a Red Neck 😋 we believe "Necessity is the mother of invention" it also screams i hit a home run with this rebuild 😅🤣😂👍😎


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

KurtActual said:


> Matt, finally! Thanks for showing the story dude!
> I need to learn/acquire the tools to work with fiberglass. I need to replace the slat seats on my canoe.


Haha Should be a pretty easy job


Antonio G. Garceau said:


> Dude awesome job, I redid mine with a similar color but lighter. Love it.
> View attachment 186832


Awesome man! Looks good. What did you coat the bottom with?



goose_ said:


> sweet build man. Nice boat, nice fish, nice glass rod.


Thanks! Yea that pelagos and blue halo are my favs for short game sight casting.


Silent Drifter said:


> Excellent job 👍 that grab bar wrap is a nice touch 😎
> 
> Im guessing the fuel tank is under rear deck was wondering how much fuel your carrying as that opening doesn't look that big 🤔


that's funny.. I found that out yhe hard way😆. Luckily I had a tank that would squeeze in there with the cap off. First one was a no go.


dbrady784 said:


> Awesome build thread! boats too damn pretty to have a baseball bat tiller though. Hit up @Jred and get you a nice carbon fiber tiller extension. If you shoot the shit with him about the build he may even give you a discount


oh I've already got one of his on my skiff. Pretty sure I already told him I need another one for this boat but I haven't made move yet. That bat works damn good though lol



WhiteDog70810 said:


> Very nice. I prefer simple skiffs done well and I really enjoy seeing a project boat NOT slowly rotting away in the corner of the back yard.
> 
> Nate


Yea I have a few of those😄 the other gheenoe and BRS will get worked on soon tho. I'll make build threads for them when I start em.


----------



## Willarci3 (May 5, 2019)

Badass! Mind me asking ballpark how much the Gheenoe cost and how much the rebuild portion cost you? Interested in doing something similar one day. Feel free to PM me if you'd rather.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

EXCELLENT work and great looking little boat. Enjoy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's one of the coolest Gheenoes I've every seen


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Dobre said:


> View attachment 186825
> 
> 
> Then test ran the boat.
> ...


Awesome build indeed.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

That’s a great looking rig. Congrats!!!!


----------

